# Technical Problems Today, January 21, 2007



## Ben P (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
    Our server crashed today and it took a little while to get it back up and running correctly.  We were able to restore from our backup this morning and import new threads and posts from today.  However, any pm's you sent today are going to be lost.

Regards,
Ben P


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for getting it back up Ben. That must have been a serious pain in the butt for you today. Sit back and enjoy a beer. You sure earned it!


----------



## Shunka (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, thank you Ben and all of the others that got the site back online!!!! I knew something had happened when I couldn't get on until a bit ago. Have a couple of beers!!!!


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for your efforts Ben...I know it was a lot of trouble.


----------



## amber (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Ben!  That must have been quite a job. Things seem to be running smoothly now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2007)

Were there also some of Today's post lost as well?


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you so much for fixing the problem!


----------



## Ben P (Jan 21, 2007)

I recovered as many of the posts today that existed in the database.  If a few do turn out to be missing, they are, unfortunately, unrecoverable.

Regards,
Ben


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2007)

Not a problem!!!

Ok! you can take rest of the day off!! 

Good Job!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks!  You guys take great care of us!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2007)

_Ben,_
_Thank you for getting us up and running so quickly..I imagine you more than had your hands full._
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Ben.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice work.. Thanks for taking care of it so soon...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2007)

Good work, Ben.  Thanks!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ben, you have done a great job!  Thanks for fixing the problem so quickly.  However, I noticed that when I clicked on some threads, even though the name of the last post was mentioned, his/her post did not show up.  You might want to look into it.


----------



## lulu (Jan 22, 2007)

It must be really complicated dealing with a huge and always busy site like this.  Thanks!


----------



## FraidKnot (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, thank you!  I was missing you folks!  

Fraidy


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Ben, I missed our site while it was down!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Ben
Alot of people would go into serious withdrawel with out you and this site


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you very much Ben for fixing our situation.  Yesterday was a bad day because I couldn't reply to many emails.

Thank you again.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried to get on several times yesterday but was unable to until around dinner time.  Thank you for all of your hard work and effort Ben.  We all really appreciate it.  What would we do without you?!?!


----------

